# is a whistling noise normal after changing timing belt?



## Dylan2slow (Aug 30, 2010)

i just had my timing belt. water pump and belt tenisioner replaced. The guy who did it told me that it is normal and the noise should go away in a few days. i just want to make sure if this is normal or not. its a 2.0L AEG any ideas?
thanks


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What did they indicate is causing the "temporary" noise?


----------



## Dylan2slow (Aug 30, 2010)

they said that it need to be broken in. idk if thats tru or not ?any idea?


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

When I did my water pump/t-belt/tensioners/etc I had zero noise. I'm not sure what they are telling you, but something doesn't sound (no pun intended) right...


----------



## Dylan2slow (Aug 30, 2010)

**** thats what i thought. thanks


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Agreed noise from timing belt area is not normal. Have it checked out by someone that knows these engines. May be a bad tensioner or may be that the belt is over tightened. YEA the sound may go away when something goes POP.


----------



## alexloramer (Sep 2, 2010)

jthomp said:


> When I did my water pump/t-belt/tensioners/etc I had zero noise. i"m nost surew what they are telling you, but something doesn't sound (no pun intended) right...


I agree, I don't ever think it's good if there is any kind of atypical noise. However, maybe I'm wrong. Give it a little bit of time to wear in and if it doesn;t go away, check it out again. My 2 cents.


----------



## ErikMarkVI (Jul 20, 2010)

he might of tighten it too much


----------



## FranklinWalker (Sep 3, 2010)

I think it is not normal


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Tensoner or over tight


----------

